
How Things Hang Together - Hooke
http://inference-review.com/article/how-things-hang-together
======
gumby
I definitely feel that the more I know the less difference there is between
what are formally considered "fields" (even if there is expressive power from
splitting, say, Physics, Chemistry and Biology).

------
iamrobinhood123
wow

